# book raffle. The man who cycled the world by Mark Beaumont



## roadrash (17 Jan 2019)

After seeing @Shadow post a book raffle I am reminded that I have a few to pass .

The man who cycled the world by Mark Beaumont

the usual applies you must pass it on via cyclechat (although many haven't been in the past ) in the same manner, free of charge once you have read it , it will be posted to you free of charge so you wont be losing out.

interested parties add your name below and my grandaughter will pull a name from the hat a week from today.​


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2019)

I think the hats gonna be empty


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2019)

Pity, it’s a good read. Perhaps everyone here has read it?


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jan 2019)

I've read it, but would read again. can I go in the hat please.


----------



## Justinitus (25 Jan 2019)

Looks like I’m too late... but if not, can I go in the hat too please?


----------



## roadrash (26 Jan 2019)

@cosmicbike pm me your address please and I will try to post on monday


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> @cosmicbike pm me your address please and I will try to post on monday



Done, thank you


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2019)

Justinitus said:


> Looks like I’m too late... but if not, can I go in the hat too please?



I have a copy you can have if you still want it.


----------



## roadrash (28 Jan 2019)

Posted this morning could you let me know when it arrives please


----------



## Justinitus (28 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have a copy you can have if you still want it.



Only just saw your post here Carl. Yes please, that’s very kind of you! I’ll PM you


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

Justinitus said:


> Only just saw your post here Carl. Yes please, that’s very kind of you! I’ll PM you



It's on the way.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> Posted this morning could you let me know when it arrives please


Arrived this morning, thanks


----------



## Justinitus (4 Feb 2019)

Mine arrived today, many thanks Carl - will be a good read during some long flights we’ve got coming up!


----------

